# Stromek, stromeček



## adelarezkova

Hi there,
I was just thinking how to explain to an english person the difference between Stromek and Stromeček. The only way I can think of is "little tree", but that does not distinguish between the two words. In Czech language the two words have slighltly different meaning.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JackReacher

I use a word _stromeček_ as diminutive of tree and mainly for a *Christmas tree.*

But It depends ...


----------



## slavic_one

Yea, it's just a deminutive form.


----------



## adelarezkova

Thanks guys


----------



## werrr

slavic_one said:


> Yea, it's just a diminutive form.


But the diminutives have different collocations.

Adela, what’s your problem? The difference in collocation of *stromek* and *stromeček*, or the general difference between simple diminutive and double diminutive?


----------



## adelarezkova

It is the double diminutive. Would you know of example of double diminutive in English?

Many thanks


----------



## werrr

No, I think there are no double diminutives in standard English except of some loanwords.

In my understanding, English uses mainly different sets of adjectives:

  strom = tree
  stromek = little tree
  stromeček = tiny tree (diminutive for small size), lovely little tree (diminutive for affection)


----------

